
Why Amazon's Data Centers Are Hidden in Spy Country - bootload
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/01/amazon-web-services-data-center/423147/?single_page=true
======
IIAOPSW
I wish I had the writing aptitude to commit to paper 1000+ words on a visit to
an industrial park and surrounding suburb.

------
kirrim
FWIW, AWS openly publishes where their data centers are physically located.
Customers who wish to order direct connect circuits have to know where to have
their carrier to drop the other end of the circuit. Alternatively, some
customers who want a hybrid cloud but would like the physical gear and AWS
instances to be just a short fiber cable or two away and avoid a circuit
altogether need to know where to buy a cage.

[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/directconnect/latest/UserGuide/Co...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/directconnect/latest/UserGuide/Colocation.html)

